# Netzteil: Mehr Watt = besser?



## Farning (9. Februar 2015)

Bin gerade am überlegen mir ein neues Netzteil zuzulegen. Das bq! Dark Power Pro 10 soll es sein. 

Nun schwanke ich aber, in welcher Watt stärke ich mir das zulegen soll. 550W würde für das jetzige System sicher locker ausreichen. (siehe Sig.)  
Aber an ein paar Euro hin oder her soll es nicht liegen, das Netzteil soll ja wieder einige Jahre herhalten. (Mein jetziges Corsair 750W ist bald 6 Jahre alt und macht mittlerweile "elektrische" Geräusche beim einschalten).

Nun also die Frage: Soll ich was drauflegen und mir 650W oder 750W holen? Bringt das Vor- oder Nachteile "etwas Reserve" zu haben? 
Auch in die Zukunft gedacht ...


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Februar 2015)

Nein, bringt gar nichts..und "in Zukunft" gedacht > Hardware wird immer stromsparender, selbst wenn du in 2-3 jahren die Graka etc. tauscht wirst du, vermutlich, auf den selben oder gar geringeren Stromverbrauch/Stromhunger kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn du nicht vorhast auf Multi GPU zu gehen oder eine Festplattenfarm aufzubauen reichen 500W als Obergrenze. Du wirst mit deinem System wohl kaum die 300W deutlich und dauerhaft überschreiten


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2015)

Das P10 650W ist elektrisch identisch mit dem 550W, hat aber einen lauteren Lüfter. Ein 750W lohnt sich nur für Multi-GPU.

Wie sieht den deine Hardware aus?


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2015)

ja wird lauter X-D

siehe Tabelle unten
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W : Lüfter & Lautstärke - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Februar 2015)

-----
MY RIG: Intel i5 4670K | MSI Z87-G45 Gaming | Asus GTX 970 Strix | LG 34UM65-P 21:9 |
8GB RAM | 1TB SSD Samsung Evo 840 | Corsair 750W | Fractal Design R4 PCGH Edition | Win 7 64 |

Aus der Signatur, für App-User.

Sinnvoll für 1-Graka Systeme ist ein hochwertiges 500-550W NT. (je nach CPU und Grafikkartentyp. AMD ist etwas hungriger)

Im Sticky gibt es passende Empfehlungen.
Aber mal in 4 Zeilen die Klassiker:
98€ Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
86€ be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
69€ Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
64€ Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Farning (9. Februar 2015)

Klasse, Danke für die Tipps


----------



## xHaru (9. Februar 2015)

Wenns schon nur eine Strix 970er ist, dann reicht eigentlich sogar n E10 mit 500W. Für 2 970er kann man dann das 550er nehmen, für mehr würde ich das 750er nehmen, allerdings nicht in der Wattklasse steigen. Ob sich schon 3Way-SLI lohnt, bezweifel ich schwer. 2way-SLI würde sich davon noch am Meisten lohnen. 

Die 650er unterscheiden sich vom 550er durch: Einen Kondensator, der beim 550er nicht verbaut ist (Was aber eigentlich egal ist) und der lautere Lüfter. Beide kann man bis etwa 700W belasten, bevor die abschalten. Threshold hats getestet. 

Zu Cinnayums Vorschlägen: 
Antec TPC und Straight Power E10 (Komischerweise immer als Straight Power 10 betitelt) sind zu empfehlen, da die keine Singlerails sind. Klar, man kann drüber streiten, allerdings sollte bei 500W die Obergrenze sein. Das Antec ist auf den beiden Rails mit je 30A abgesichert, das E10 auf allen Vieren mit je 18A. Was man hier vorzieht, ist Geschmackssache. Einige Leute sagen, das Antec hat etwas bessere Technik, wobei es allerdings lauter als das E10 ist, soweit ich mich recht entsinne. 

Das P10 ist das Beste Netzteil, was du so momentan im Consumer-Bereich auf dem Markt kaufen kannst. Netzteile aus OEM-Rechnern, welche man irgendwo mal für nen 20er bekommt, mal ausgeschlossen. Allerdings ist es fraglich, ob man diesen Overkill unbedingt braucht. Ich habs mir damals nur aufgrund des DC/DCs geholt, welches das E9 nicht hatte. Das E10 hat allerdings DC/DC. Der Kram mit den Lüftern beim P10 ist übrigens nur Marketing, geregelt werden die irgendwie nicht so ganz  Im Idle leise und bei geringer Last (150W, damals mit i5 2320 + GTX 550Ti) schon merklich hörbare Lüfter.. OCK ist ja auch zu vernachlässigen, da es das Teil dazu bringt, sich wie ein Singlerail zu verhalten.

Für die, die keine Ahnung davon haben, hier mal grob:

Singlerail: *Eine* 12V-Leitung(bzw. Schaltkreis), meist nicht oder nur schlecht überwacht und aufgrund des Fehlens anderer 12V-Leitungen sehr stark dimensioniert (Bei 500W NT-Leistung können das schon mal gute 40-45A sein. Bei ca. 60A kann man schon schweißen (!) ). In Amerika und im Rest Europas beliebt, da die Multirail-NTs einen schlechten Start hatten, mehr dazu am Ende der nächsten Erklärung. Beispiele wären z.B. das aufgeführte Superflower oder die Bequiet Powerzone-Serie. 

Multirail: *Mehrere* schwächer dimensionierte 12V-Leitungen(bzw. Schaltkreise), die übrigens meist besser abgesichert sind. Dennoch gibt es auch hier (schwarze) Schafe, welche zwar mit Absicherung mehrerer Rails werben, es allerdings nicht merklich oder sehr übertrieben dimensioniert umsetzen. Beispiele von Herstellern wären eventuell Seasonic, weswegen ich persönlich das DPP10 *ab 850W nicht * mehr empfehlen würde, da es ab übrigens frühestens 45A abschalten würde. Seasonic hat allerdings, ich weiß nicht wieso, u.a. hier einen Ruf, die Sicherungen gerne mal sehr großzügig zu dimensionieren. Die Schmerzgrenze wäre bei mir übrigens bei 30A pro Rail.
BeQuiet ist meines Wissens eigentlich mit der größte Verkäufer dieser Netzteilsparte, zumindest in Deutschland.

Warum diese Art Netzteilen in Amerika unbeliebt ist und hier viel lieber zu Singlerail gegriffen wird?
Zu Beginnzeiten der Multirail-Netzteile wurden diese meist nicht vernünftig dimensioniert, sodass viele Netzteile viel zu früh abschalteten. Böse Zungen behaupten, ein gewisses nicht vorhandenes Denkvermögen, dass die Amerikaner schon lange plage, sei mit Schuld am erfrühten Abschalten, da die Netzteile falsch angeschlossen worden sein könnten   . Da die Singlerail-Netzteile nicht früh abschalten können und dürfen (sofern sie ein Verkaufsschlager werden sollen ) und hierbei auch keine Railverteilung zu beachten ist, da nur eine Rail vorhanden ist, haben die sich halt im Land of Milk and Honey durchsetzen können. Da die Grafikkartenhersteller eh viel zu hohe Werte auf die Packungen raufkritzeln, ist es erst recht einfach, nicht zu unterdimensionieren.

Ums mal kurz auszudrücken: Singlerail-Netzteile benötigen zum Verkabeln nur einige optische und haptische Fähigkeiten, Multirail-Netzteile fordern daneben noch das Denkvermögen, zumindest ein kleines Bisschen. Wer allerdings auf sicher gehen will, sieht ins Handbuch. Da stehen die Railverteilungen drinnen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Ums mal kurz auszudrücken: Singlerail-Netzteile benötigen zum Verkabeln nur einige optische und haptische Fähigkeiten, Multirail-Netzteile fordern daneben noch das Denkvermögen, zumindest ein kleines Bisschen. Wer allerdings auf sicher gehen will, sieht ins Handbuch. Da stehen die Railverteilungen drinnen.



Einfach mal einen Blick ins Handbuch werfen reicht in der Regel aus, um zu wissen, wie man was anschließen muss.


----------

